# Not getting an option to invite certain villagers to my campsite - Why???



## pennyp100 (Dec 2, 2017)

So, I recently completed all of the requirements to invite 2 different villagers to my campsite, and the option to invite them no longer appears when I am interacting with them.  If I go to the contacts screen, it tells me all of the requirements are met, but it does not give me an option to invite them.  Has this happened to anyone else?  Am I missing something?


----------



## Dede (Dec 2, 2017)

When you're at your campsite, there is a little cat icon on the right hand side of your screen. Open that up and then you can invite or remove villagers.


----------



## Gruntilda (Dec 2, 2017)

I found that confusing at first too.  Then I did what Dede said and that worked.


----------



## pennyp100 (Dec 2, 2017)

Thank you so much!  That was driving me crazy!


----------



## Dede (Dec 2, 2017)

No problem! ^-^

Be sure to check out the in-game beginner's guide too if there's something you're unsure about. That's where I found out about the cat icon.


----------

